# Any Experience With Dog Diapers?



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2015)

Yes they do exist. Is there anyone who has used them? I don't think it's a medical condition or I'd be the first one to take her to the vet. But Sophie has developed yet another obnoxious habit. Peeing in the living room early morning. It's not like she can't hold it. During the day she's fine even if confined for 7 or 8 hours.

If she genuinely couldn't hold it, she'd be getting the floor upstairs I would think. It takes a bit of doing for her to get to the living room. She as to paw open the bedroom door, down the hall and further down a steep staircase and another hall. That's a long walk...I think she's just decided she won't wait to be let out.

After she does her business she comes back up to bed. I'm thinking a diaper at night and then whoever lets them out first in the morning can take it off. Even with Nature's Miracle, dog pee smells nasty.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2015)

Fur, I had two dogs that suddenly did this.  The first one had a kidney/bladder infection combo, and the second was starting into early canine cognitive disorder (basically dog alzheimers/dementia).  It also cause personality changes and sort of unreliability and erratic behavior.  I ultimately had to put her to sleep because of this.  She was elderly, and actually ultimately became kind of dangerous because of the dementia despite having been a sweet and loving girl prior.  

Another one suddenly started "leaking" urine -- that one got a diagnosis of diabetes, which I managed with insulin.  

I'd take her to the vet.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 10, 2015)

I worry about dementia with her. Like you say I kind of brace myself for what we'd have to do if she lost herself completely. She's always been one of those dogs that overreacts to so very much...except me of course, I'd knock her snoot off. But yes, get her to the vet and make sure it's not something physical.


----------



## jujube (Dec 10, 2015)

My sister had to use them on one of her pugs during his last couple of months of life.  He definitely had Doggy Alzheimers and took to peeing and pooping on their bed.  That got old real soon.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 10, 2015)

I got 4  indoor cats and their litter box is in the bathroom so if somebody is in the bathroom and since they cant knock...guess what....
Im lucky since as a backup they will all use the  same small rug near the front door,a little catnap helps.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 10, 2015)

Never used dog diapers, but I did visit a lady who bred Pugs and she had belly bands on her two males.  When we were young we had a Doberman who wasn't spayed, and we used old pairs of tighty whities to cover her up during those female times.  Not the perfect fit, but back in those days I don't think doggie diapers were even invented.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 10, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I worry about dementia with her. Like you say I kind of brace myself for what we'd have to do if she lost herself completely. She's always been one of those dogs that overreacts to so very much...except me of course, I'd knock her snoot off. But yes, get her to the vet and make sure it's not something physical.




It's so hard when they get sick or old.  How old did you say she was?  And didn't you say she had had some behavior changes lately, like more dog aggressive?  I had never heard of canine cognitive disorder before my Lulu developed it.  She had behavior changes, and as it progressed, she got quite erratic and would go from her loving self to a different dog and then swing back again.   She was quite a big ol' girl and became quite difficult, especially with the other dogs and people she didn't know well  It was like she suddenly didn't know who she was or who anybody else was, or even where she was.  I never knew exactly how old she was -- I had gotten her when she was an adult, at an age of about 7-8, and I had had her about 6 years when it started.  She also had other medical issues as she grew old.    She really was a very sweet and gentle girl, and I think her changes upset her as much as they did everyone else. My vet of many, many years said it just happens to some dogs, as it does to some people, as they age.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 11, 2015)

We adopted her as an adult with no background history. She could be ten, she could be fourteen. But yes in the last few years she has changed in personality. I used to be able to take her to the nature reserve, even the dog park, she adored little dogs and played gently with them. Then one day she attacked a puppy. Then she started to break off leash at other dogs. She's always been afraid of human strangers so now I walk her at hours when no one is on the street.

But in the house too she goes manic sometimes barking and leaping. The problem is she gets Callie wound up too. She's big but a feather weight. If the two of them bounce at you at the same time they can knock you over. She also gnaws herself almost constantly. The vet said there's no medical problems she just neurotic. If she ever started getting aggressive at home then it would be time to make a difficult choice. But for now the biggest problem is the pee.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 20, 2015)

I started putting down doggy pee pads for my dog.  I sleep late often and worry about her having to go.  She uses the pee pad that attaches to a plastic board I got from Chewy.com.  I just put the pee pad in the trash when it is used.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

That might be worth a try! Didn't even think of that, watch the demon kitties will try to push her off.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2015)

> [h=1]Any Experience With Dog Diapers?
> [/h]



Never wore them myself ...


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Never wore them myself ...



That's not what we heard.....but hey I guess it comes down to what ever floats your boat Bro.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 20, 2015)

IKE said:


> That's not what we heard.....but hey what ever floats your boat Bro.



To be honest, I ran out of Depends one time, so ...


----------



## IKE (Dec 20, 2015)

Lol !


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2015)

Fur, did you ever find out what's going on with Sophie?


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 20, 2015)

The vet said she's healthy as a horse. Even her rump healed from her constant gnawing...that gets the worst in the warm months. She tried to take a guess at her age from her teeth. Between 10-15 so I guess some changes are to be expected. I have a book about aging pups. Have to read it a bit closely now.


----------

